# 50% off at local shop



## ALLSKIING (Jun 5, 2005)

Stopped in today at my friends local ski shop to check on my waterski and he had 50% off on spyder jackets. My wife looked at me like I had two heads when I gave her a new ski jacket in 87 temps. :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 5, 2005)

nice find, especially on a top line jacket like spyder.  not many good quality products make it this late into the year on the clearance racks.  i love spyder jackets, their fit and performance are excellent.  unfortunately, their long term durability is quite suspects as both my spyder jackets have numerous rips and tears (my most current jacket ripped internally after only the second use, that one is going back to spyder on their lifetime guarantee, but i wasn't sending it back till after the season is over!).  hopefully i will be able to report on satisfactory results on their honoring their stated policy.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 5, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> nice find, especially on a top line jacket like spyder.  not many good quality products make it this late into the year on the clearance racks.  i love spyder jackets, their fit and performance are excellent.  unfortunately, their long term durability is quite suspects as both my spyder jackets have numerous rips and tears (my most current jacket ripped internally after only the second use, that one is going back to spyder on their lifetime guarantee, but i wasn't sending it back till after the season is over!).  hopefully i will be able to report on satisfactory results on their honoring their stated policy.



i actually have a rossingnol jacket now and i really like it, i never even knew they made jackets until i got it, had to get it because it was 50% off,  really  nice in my opinion... or maybe it just seems nice after wearing a 20 year old $40 anorak from MVP sports :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 6, 2005)

Are you going to keep the name of the shop secret?  I don't live too far from you!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 6, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Are you going to keep the name of the shop secret?  I don't live too far from you!


http://www.arlines.com/
Don't have any idea what is left after the weekend. I would call first.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 7, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmmmm .... Is Main Road rt. 25?  I have to go to Raphael Vinyard pretty soon to pick up my June reserve club bottles.  How far from there?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 7, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes main rd is 25. Arlines is west of Rapheal vinyard. Not much left in the way of winter stuff.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2005)

Ski Haus in Reading still had a pretty good selection of stuff a couple of weeks ago- some of it pretty deeply discounted, too. 
I'm pretty happy with the HellyTech coat I grabbed last year for $25. The zip-out fleece inside is worth more than that.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 9, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Ski Haus in Reading still had a pretty good selection of stuff a couple of weeks ago- some of it pretty deeply discounted, too.
> I'm pretty happy with the HellyTech coat I grabbed last year for $25. The zip-out fleece inside is worth more than that.



I'm actually hoping to pick up a helly coat when I'm in Norway this summer .... we'll see.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 15, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you go yet?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope ... we're waiting on some friends to head out with.  We're planning a canoe trip down the peconic then a trip farther east to the vinyards.  I think I may miss the boat on this one.  There's always ebay if I'm looking for cheap gear.


----------



## kickstand (Jun 19, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Ski Haus in Reading still had a pretty good selection of stuff a couple of weeks ago- some of it pretty deeply discounted, too.
> I'm pretty happy with the HellyTech coat I grabbed last year for $25. The zip-out fleece inside is worth more than that.



that's Wilmington, not Reading, in case anyone tries to look up Ski Haus.  They also have one in Salem, NH, but it is patio furniture in the summer.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 17, 2005)

*....*

I just grabbed some 04/05 hardpack skis(& bindings) right around the 50% mark at StartingGate's(Bondville, VT) website. 8)


----------



## pizza (Jul 17, 2005)

Surprised to see a ski shop in Aquebogue - my wife is from there. She even said she knows the owner, who's father was a friend of her father.

Bizarre..


----------



## bigbog (Jul 17, 2005)

*...*

...Good ski country is good..cause it's country...underpopulated...etc...and people know who's _around the bend in the river..._(usually something close to that :lol: ).  Have heard similar talk in Maine, NH, VT...    It is funny....although you don't have to go back many generations...in NewEngland...to find life lived primarily on the farm, @home.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> Surprised to see a ski shop in Aquebogue - my wife is from there. She even said she knows the owner, who's father was a friend of her father.
> 
> Bizarre..


Really..He is a very good friend of mine.


----------



## pizza (Jul 18, 2005)

Perhaps you know my wife..
She said kids from Mattituck went to the same schools as the kids from Aquebogue. She went to Riverhead high, class of '79.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> Perhaps you know my wife..
> She said kids from Mattituck went to the same schools as the kids from Aquebogue. She went to Riverhead high, class of '79.


No kids from Mattituck go to Mattituck schools. I went to High School in Manhattan but Andrew (the owner of the shop) went to Riverhead High.


----------



## pizza (Jul 18, 2005)

I think she was talking about Mattituck kids goign to Riverhead back in the day.. she hasn't lived in the area since 1979.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> I think she was talking about Mattituck kids goign to Riverhead back in the day.. she hasn't lived in the area since 1979.


No back then they went to Mattituck school too. They are in different towns so I don't think the two towns used the same school ever.


----------

